# Vet said Opie needs a vitamin supplement. Suggestions?



## Opie (Dec 24, 2018)

My keet is mostly better from his respiratory infection, but he's painfully thin and his feathers don't look healthy. Brought him to the vet yesterday, who suggested continuing the probiotic that I stopped when I stopped antibiotics, but also a vitamin supplement. I'm looking for suggestions for the supplement. I though he was getting all the vitamins he needed via his expensive food mix, but I guess he "sorts" and so is missing important nutrients. He prefers pasta and potatoes, eggs and rice to fruit and most greens. Any suggestions?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

There are a lot of vitamins on the market, my vet carries Nekton, there are several different formulas, ask your vet which is best for your situation if you decide to use Nekton. I would cut back on the pasta, potatoes and rice and try to encourage more greens. Hang a leaf of romaine lettuce in the cage and see if Opie will pick at it.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Pasta, Potatoes, and Rice aren't really the best choices for a budgie. 
Budgies need a variety of good vegetables rather than starches which he is getting through the Pasta, Potatoes and Rice.

A Healthy Diet for your Budgie

I would definitely suggest you keep Opie on a probiotic, whether you choose to use Apple Cider Vinegar with the mother or a different probiotic supplement.

Apple Cider Vinegar

With regard to the vitamin supplement, Cody has given you excellent advice. Check with your vet for recommendations.
If you choose to use Nexton, you can order it through Amazon.

Nekton-S Multi-Vitamin for Birds*


----------

